# GET SHORTY : If your tired of Cobia read this :::



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Headed back from a awesome week long vacation to orange beach with family and friends . Got to fish Cobia a few days and basically the report there was bad luck and no luck. 

On the bright side we ran a trip offshore leaving Monday night with the plan of catching some yellowfin tuna. I was already in town with my cousin and my boat partner Reggie and his buddy Todd came down from ATL and my buddy John from Panama City came over and the 5 of us set sail for a serious venture .

Around 7am or so we roll up on the first rig of 4 we planned to fish after looking at hiltons . As we approach we had our spread out and got not takers but did see some serious tuna action so we changed up to slow trolling some naked south fl style rigged ballyhoo with still no action . 

We had no live bait but we did have plenty of pogies so we set up a chunk drift and I tossed in the first rod n chunk . It was on the second try on drift 1 that I got bit and it was game on ! 

Reggie reeled in fish one in short order and we put a solid fish in the boat in the 75 pound range . We reset the boat and start the line again and sure enough we are on instantly and John reeled that one in after a nice tug of war and fish two in the boat almost cookie cutter of the previous. 

Next drift I hook up and this fish peels off big time . I worked the fish for a eternity and finally got it up in the prop wash where it shot up for the one shot we could have got , then it drifted back then swam forward and shot crazy style breaking the 80 pound fluro and floated back to the depths .

At this point I rally the troops and tell everyone not to worry : we will catch more and more we caught . Once set back up we began to get the chunk flowing and hook up on a double , landing both fish by letting one run way out and quick cranking the other . 

Next I catch a flyer swimming by , we set it out and instantly hook another big yellowfin landing that one . We set back up and chunk up fish quickly , and as this one got close to the boat a giant marlin est at 600 pound tries it's best to eat a 70 pound tuna at gaff : talk about bad ass !!!! 

We box the fish and try to entice the marlin with a lure but it was a no go and after a few min following us right off the stern she slipped off ; boy do I wish I had my tuna tubes I just ordered . 

We catch another tuna or two and all the sudden I hear : bull ::::: big bull ::::I'm like where's the dang poppers !!!! But the fish eats the chunk and Reggie made quick work of our first dolphin of the season boxed. 


At this point we have room for 2 more bigger fish with 12 big yellowfin landed, So we try to catch a few hard tails off the rig leg. We quickly manage 2 perfect baits which we deployed right away and convert into two of the larger yellowfin we boxes in the 100 pound range.

Now it's 1 pm and we decide to roll in for some deep dropping and then cruise back to Navarre beach and sleep till day break and Cobia fish home. The plan worked well and we loaded up on tiles, yellow edge , snowy , long tail and white snapper , but the Cobia catching went south with 5 spotted zero landed . 

Epic is the only way to describe this last trip with good friend and fun for all aboard the GET SHORTY .

More pics to follow :


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome report


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Outstanding report capt! Congrats on a fine haul!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang, I need to rest after reading about that busy day.... Nice report...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Epic for sure!!!


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Hell yeah, nice job man!!! Your setting ideas all in my head now!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Super job PP. Thanks for the report!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Capn Davey said:


> Super job PP. Thanks for the report!


Thx !


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

tobyb02 said:


> Hell yeah, nice job man!!! Your setting ideas all in my head now!


Get out there NOW


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Epic for sure!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice trip and good report


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done, the Blue and the Dolphin are really good news with the water temps we've had lately.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> Well done, the Blue and the Dolphin are really good news with the water temps we've had lately.



Water temp meter is out but it felt like 70-72 

I had a week old roff report that showed 70-71 loop :thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

fishsticker said:


> Nice trip and good report



:thumbsup:


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice job, Mike! Good looking fish!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Man, great report and fish. Way to put em in the boat


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

awesome report!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Way to go


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice catch, and report!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

That got my blood pumping!!!...Congrats on an awesome trip.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Way to Beat them up Mike.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice report- congrats on the haul! Sounded like fun!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Awsome job on those YFT ! you guys smashed 'em !


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Most days I'm just old and grey...now I'm old and GREEN !!!! Congrats what a great trip !:notworthy:


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, any pics of the big girl at the boat?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I take it that tuna is whats for dinner? Nice report.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

